# Why can't this happen to me?



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

I would so love to find tombstones buried in my backyard!

http://usnews.msnbc.msn.com/_news/2...nds-13-tombstones-linked-to-military-cemetery


----------



## aquariumreef (Sep 16, 2010)

Because you live in Oklahoma, where only twisters are found.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

A haunter would have a hard time giving those back.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Beautiful stones.


----------



## Zurgh (Dec 21, 2009)

Me, too, scareme! I'd first photograph every single one (if I didn't take cast of each one, too...) before I'd turn them over, but I'd be a good boy & turn them over. AR is just jealous. cause' all he finds is moose poop...:googly:


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

I read about this the other day too and thought the same thing! Very cool.


----------



## aquariumreef (Sep 16, 2010)

Zurgh said:


> Me, too, scareme! I'd first photograph every single one (if I didn't take cast of each one, too...) before I'd turn them over, but I'd be a good boy & turn them over. AR is just jealous. cause' all he finds is moose poop...:googly:


It's funny because there is a fresh pile just outside my front door.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Twisters are all the more reason to bury people underground. I hear it's a real mess when they hit mausoleums and they have to figure out who is who when putting things back.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Did you read the names on the tombstones. They sound real generic.


----------

